# Anyone else braving the elements tommorrow?



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

I am heading up in the a.m. Not too early as it looks like there is some snow falling...do not want to get stuck on the turnpike....Looks like the levels are shaping up...Guess I will be getting an education on Steelheading in the snow and cold!!!! Any tips in regards to safety if there is ice and slush besides the obvious stuff? Anyway...Good Luck if you head out....!!!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Take your ice skates.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Ten Bears said:


> Take your ice skates.


Ok will throw them in with the sledge hammer and the pick....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tried today........snowstorm fail

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Me and my friend are heading out... guess we will have to see what happens lol


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll see you out there! Flow and color will be perfect. I bet there's an ice shelf forming.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Caught 3 in the v yesterday it should be ok today but gonna be fighting the slush good luck I will post how I do today 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Put some ice creepers on you wader boots. Available at TSC-others.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got back from the Chagrin, 6-8 foot ice shelf on the edge and slush in the middle...ugh...had big plans for today too...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The slush in the V was bad today only got 1 but it was my personal best buck steelhead 35.5in length 18.5 girth didn't have a scale thought about putting it on the wall but it will live to fight another day


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> The slush in the V was bad today only got 1 but it was my personal best buck steelhead 35.5in length 18.5 girth didn't have a scale thought about putting it on the wall but it will live to fight another day
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That would probably be a 16 pound fish if not more. Any pics?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> The slush in the V was bad today only got 1 but it was my personal best buck steelhead 35.5in length 18.5 girth didn't have a scale thought about putting it on the wall but it will live to fight another day
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




Pics or it never happened!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hit the grand today, ya it didnt go so good about 6 ft shelfs on both sides and we had to go down a road with 2 feet of snow on it just to get to our spot because the plows didnt touch it yet wish I would of had my camera! Oh well theres always next time!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Hit the grand today, ya it didnt go so good about 6 ft shelfs on both sides and we had to go down a road with 2 feet of snow on it just to get to our spot because the plows didnt touch it yet wish I would of had my camera! Oh well theres always next time!


You must of been in the AShtabula county part....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How do I post the pics 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

If they are on your phone push the "more" option and it will say "upload from gallery" then you click the image and push the "tapatalk hosted" option and then "submit"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Pics or it never happened!!


Yeah let's see it lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Pics or it never happened!!


If he does post a pitcher do you promise to stop posting that annoying passive aggressive coment!!:Banane26:


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

........................


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I_Shock_Em said:


> ........................


Outstanding!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> ........................


well done!...lol


----------

